# Neues PCGH-T-Shirt: Your PC - My PC [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. August 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neues PCGH-T-Shirt: Your PC - My PC [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neues PCGH-T-Shirt: Your PC - My PC [Anzeige]


----------



## Owly-K (21. August 2009)

Hey, das ist ja wirklich "my PC" (blaues Chieftec-Gehäuse)! Aber nie und nimmer würde ich dieses Shirt tragen.


----------



## Axel_Foly (3. September 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Hey, das ist ja wirklich "my PC" (blaues Chieftec-Gehäuse)! Aber nie und nimmer würde ich dieses Shirt tragen.


 
es kenzeichnet dich irgendwie als kompletten computerfreak ... 

das gratis piratenpartei shirt sieht ganz schön aus ... aber ich würd nie in nem shirt mit parteiwerbung herumlaufen ... ganz egal von welcher partei ... gibt ja schließlich das wahlgeheimnis damit nicht jeder weiß welche meinung man vertritt


----------



## boss3D (3. September 2009)

Axel_Foly schrieb:


> gibt ja schließlich das wahlgeheimnis damit nicht jeder weiß welche meinung man vertritt


Das Wahlgeheimnis gibt es ja nur für Leute, die zu feige sind, zu ihrer Meinung zu stehen ... 

@ Topic
Ich würde auch nie im Leben mit so einem Shirt das Haus verlassen. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass man den Ruf eines PC-Freaks nicht mehr los wird, wenn man ihn erstmal hat.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Tom3004 (4. September 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> @ Topic
> Ich würde auch nie im Leben mit so einem Shirt das Haus verlassen. Ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass man den Ruf eines PC-Freaks nicht mehr los wird, wenn man ihn erstmal hat.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Da hast du Recht  
Naja es ist vielleicht bekannt, das ich ein bisschen mehr Ahnung von PC´s habe, aber das finden die nicht schlimm... 
Und ich seh auch 0% aus wie ein PC Freak der den ganzen Tag nichts anderes macht


----------



## Christof (11. September 2009)

Naja. Wenn ich an jemanden vorbeilaufen würde, der n T-Shirt von der CDU oder sonst wem an hat, würde ich auch denken das der mir gleich ein n Flyer für Ihre Kampagne in die Hand drückt. 
Das T-Shirt finde ich schon sehr geil, hab mir schon überlegt mir mein eigenes bei T-Shirt druck zu machen.


----------

